# Rat Lump Turned Black Overnight!!!



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Spicy developed a tumor under her armpit. It was large but not otherwise affecting her. Today I looked at it and it is black! What is going on? Is it too late to help her?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Actually I need to add that it is scabbing up too. This is overnight! The lump was normal yesterday. Is this a necrotic tumor? Can I just get it removed? I can't see the vet until Monday.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Did I fail her? Would this have happened had I had it removed sooner? Is it too late to operate? How much time is left for her? Not my Spicy... I'm not ready to lose my Spicy. I want to fight this.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm sorry about Spicy. Yes, it sounds like a necrotic tumor or a malignant tumor. Malignant tumors can be treated with Tamoxifen. If it is necrotic, some people advise antibiotics to stop the infection from spreading to the rest of the body. You didn't fail her, as you couldn't have known. I hope you are able to keep her a little longer and keep her comfortable. How old is Spicy? So sorry you are going through that Is she eating/drinking ok? http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?306233-Tamoxifen-to-prevent-amp-treat-tumors-in-female-rats


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How fast did the lump show up? Any chance it could be an abscess which will darken and scab before rupturing


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah it could just be an abscess. All of my boys have had one at some point. They feel like a hard lump just under the skin. Eventually they work their way to the surface and some stinky crap comes out. If you have any antibiotics it can help them from getting too big or infected, but you either have to wait for them to surface or try to poke them with a needle to clear them up. Once they pop they tend to leave a large hole in the skin. Try to keep that clean and it should heal within a couple days.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Its no abscess unfortunately. She's had it for too long. She was a rescue so I am unsure of her age. Maybe 2 at the oldest. She isn't that old. She is eating and drinking fine. She is sleeping a lot more but seems in good spirits.

It is golf ball sized. Plus the bottom of it feels lumpy, hard, and almost callus-like.

Is surgery still an option?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Surgery is the only option once it goes necrotic and starts to open up.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I've got good news - kind of. Today is Sunday and I can't see the vet until tomorrow. I don't even know if my normal doctor will be there Monday so I might have to wait until Tuesday even. 

I did something kind of stupid out of desperation. Since it was turning black and getting sores on it anyway, I gave her a dose of the mysterious pink antibiotic that I made a post about a few days ago. Its not Baytril or Doxy, but it was prescribed to Chai for some sort of internal infection a while back and it worked for her. I figured it would at least not hurt Spicy if she had some sort of infection in there. 

After I gave Spicy the dose, the blackness has gone down significantly. I'm going to take the risk and keep her on it until I can get her in tomorrow or Tuesday (whenever my vet comes in). 

So things, for now, have not gotten worse. Thats good news in my book!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think you are looking at coincidence as it takes days for TMZ or any antibiotic to build up in the body to effect an improvement. As far as antibiotics go, you are definitely using the right one for this type of structural infection.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a theory about the blackness because of that. It could have bruised. The lump itself is still getting lumpy and hard... abnormal in general. I do think maybe she still has a chance to beat this.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would definitively keep giving the antibiotics. Keep us updated. I hope the vet visit goes well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Grotesque said:


> I have a theory about the blackness because of that. It could have bruised. The lump itself is still getting lumpy and hard... abnormal in general. I do think maybe she still has a chance to beat this.


the blackness is usually when the tumor outgrows the blood supply and the tissue dies (necrosis). its a final stage for a tumor, and removal is the only real option, or you have them humanely put to sleep when you smell infection through the blackness or it ruptures.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

There is some good news. The blackness is completely gone. The vet cannot find any signs of necrosis but is concerned that the lump is abnormal and way too large now so it needs to come out. I am to keep her on antibiotics for the sores on them until the surgery early next week. She thinks that Spicy has a fighting chance. She is healthy, strong, big, and is eating and drinking well.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Yay!! So glad to hear this. I know you were so worried. The fact that she is healthy other than this wound/ tumor is wonderful. Hopefully she will sail through without complications. Keep us informed.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

That's great news indeed. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Fantastic news


----------

